# blizzard hunt pic



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice! In Minnesota?


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

nice hunt


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Great hunt


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Great hunt


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

that picture looks familiar! :wink:


----------



## matthew.manuel (Oct 22, 2006)

You just wish you were there!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

matthew.manuel said:


> You just wish you were there!


Just a little... 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:beer:

Nice job boys! Looks like lots-o-juvies! Alot of blues too by the looks of it, must have been eastern ND or MN?


----------

